# Is there a way to measure LBM ?



## Vieope (Oct 26, 2003)

I know that you can measure body fat but how to measure LBM ? 
Just go by the equation = 70% water + body fat + .. ? Somehow it doesn´t seem very accurate.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 26, 2003)

You have to get your bodyfat % measured first. The most accurate method is a machine called DEXA however most people don't have access to this. Skin fold calipers is the most common method.

then you take your bodyfat % and that will tell you lean mass, for example:

Person A weighs 100lbs., his bodyfat % is 25, his lean mass would then be 75 lbs.

Lean mass would comprise muscle, bone, water. There is no way to test your water percentage. 70% is a general rule however it fluctuates with water retention.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2003)

Kind of a misnomer, but yes as long as its not fat it gets counted as LBM.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

You cannot worry about water weight cause our bodies are 70% water, every single cell contains water It's okay if you're carrying extra intra-muscular water weight, which creatine and glutamine can both help to increase. Obviously you do not want extra subcutaneous water weight, but that is only a factor if you're about ready to compete. 

All you neeed to worry about if your bf%, once you have an accurate measurement and your bodyweight, you can figure out your "LBM" weight.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 27, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot


----------

